# Help me with songs!



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

DS has discovered the joys of singing (or at least making us sing) and doing motions. I'm about burned out on Itsy Bitsy Spider, Wheels on the Bus, Old MacDonald, Head-Shoulders-Knees and Toes and If You're Happy And You Know it.

Remind me some others that come with toddler-friendly motions. Or teach me some new ones!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

a waldorf one my son loves:

have baby lay down on his knees, with head on the ground. the song goes:

Jack in the Box,
Quiet as a mouse,
Deep inside his dark little house
Jack in the Box,
Lying oh so still,
Will you come out?
Yes! I will!
(baby jumps up at this point)

Lots of fun repeat 2 or 3 times

And then there's the horsey songs, baby on your lap

(bounce baby on lap, singing quickly, getting quicker as you repeat several times)
Mother & Father & Uncle John
They rode to market one by one,
Mother fell off
Kerplop (plop baby to one side - sit back up on lap)
Father fell off
Kerplop (plop baby to other side, dit back on lap)
But Uncle John rode on and on and on

and:

(baby on lap, bouncing up and down)
Horsey, horsey,
don't you stop
Just let your feet go
Clippity Clop (clop feet on the ground)
Your tail goes swish (swish baby's butt)
Your head goes round (roll head around)
(continue bouncing)
Hurry up, we're homeward bound!
(repeat several times getting faster each time you do it, end with a horsey "neigh" by blowing through your lips like a raspberry)

Good luck!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Maybe he would enjoy it if you signed up for a class like Music Together.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Check out www.kididdles.com I use them when I can't quite remember the lyrics. It's amazing how much there is to learn. I always thought this stuff would come naturally as a parent.


----------



## TheSnowQueen (Mar 4, 2008)

Music Together is a great program. I have done it with my son and would recommend it. I am a music teacher and really love the following books/CDs:

*Music for Very Little People*:http://www.westmusic.com/ProductDeta...140&ID=1000056

and for when they get older (preschool and up)

*Music for Little People*: http://www.westmusic.com/ProductDeta...150&ID=1000056

These are great, classic songs and the book shows you how to do the motions if there are some. I also like the vocal model.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

amelia loves patty cake and little bunny foofoo - any of them where you also do something with your hands.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star
Where is Thumbkin?
This Little Piggy


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

12 Ladybugs (classic Sesame Street) search Ladybugs Picnic on Youtube.
Baby Beluga

umm, that's all I can think of....


----------



## tarajean56 (May 2, 2007)

I can only think of a few others that everyone knows:
Hickory Dickory Dock
ABC's

We make up a lot of songs too. We're a musical family, so maybe we're just used to singing all the time about everything - but I think its probably pretty easy for anyone! That's fun too, because it encourages even more creativity from you and your LO. I love hearing DS making up songs about how he's pooping or ones he sings for DD....so funny and cute!


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Itsy Bitsy Spider and Wheels on the Bus are popular over here too - both in english and danish. Plus my kids ask for their own names and we make stuff up: ie "Daddy on the bus reads his paper" or "Jakob on the bus listens to music".... I guess some songs are universal.

Frère Jacques (Mester Jakob in Danish) is also popular. We do ABC song to different beats and tempos. I'd like to do Miss Mary Mac, but I can't remember the words. There was a song I loved as a kid, which is not going to be popular on these boards, but I sing it to my kids anyway: "Mine eyes have seen the glory of the burning of the school, we have tortured all the teachers we have broken all the rules...."


----------



## CalaRei (Mar 10, 2008)

Try looking up camp songs, a lot of them have actions.

I particularly like the Princess Pat and little green frog.


----------



## ladybug13 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm a Little Teapot
Do You Know The Popcorn Man (and "pop" baby up and down on legs)

Here's a fun one we learned in DS's co-op preschool. Meah (14mo) LOVES it!

While seated in a chair or on couch, sit baby on your knees and hold their hands

(bouncing baby to beat of song)
See my pony, jet-black pony
I ride him each day
See my pony, jet-black pony
I ride him each day

(pause and then.....more excitedly bouncing)
And, when I give him oats to eat
Tritty-trotty go his feet

(Tip baby backwards)
WHOA HORSEY!
WHOA HORSEY!


----------



## cyndimo (Jul 20, 2005)

We do a lot of songs with sign language signs along with them. Signing specific songs we love are on a disk/book called "Pick Me Up" - silly songs with topics of interest to toddlers...
http://www.amazon.com/Pick-Fun-Songs...3918162&sr=8-3
HTH.
Cyndi


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

Five little monkeys, you can use your hands for fingerplay, my ds loves this
WArm hands (nursery rhyme sung in our waldorf class)
itsy bitsy spider
Music together has great Cd's the songs are short, catchy, not babyish


----------



## Dannie (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *ladybug13* 

I'm a Little Teapot
Do You Know The Popcorn Man (and "pop" baby up and down on legs)

Here's a fun one we learned in DS's co-op preschool. Meah (14mo) LOVES it!

While seated in a chair or on couch, sit baby on your knees and hold their hands

(bouncing baby to beat of song)
See my pony, jet-black pony
I ride him each day
See my pony, jet-black pony
I ride him each day

(pause and then.....more excitedly bouncing)
And, when I give him oats to eat
Tritty-trotty go his feet

(Tip baby backwards)
WHOA HORSEY!
WHOA HORSEY!



> Thank you so much for posting this nursery rhyme. It is very old and could be lost if don't take care of it. I sang it in 1st Grade, thanks to a having a very experienced teacher.


----------



## nofrillsmamma (Oct 21, 2012)

ha, "YMCA" is the first sing that came to my mind.

sent using Tapatalk


----------

